# New 2011 NMZ custom



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, proved me wrong. I love that color scheme to. Everything you touch turns to gold. Cant wait to see wht u do to this one!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks tasty! ;D I'm looking forward to the build out.


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Let me guess first,..umm...oh I know forward tiller mullet boat style through the livewell/center seat!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I plan to have a mini side consol for my switches and tiny tach and the starter button for my motor, first up though is interior lights, im getting the boat without rub rails attached so i can run my wires and lights in the rail.
The green deff looks better than i was expecting thanks for the good words!

I oredered most of my lights tuesday, and they just got here today(thursday) oznium.com has some good products and good service!


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

If you want to see things never before done to a Gheenoe, look up the "Jesnew"! Wasnt your last NMZ the same color and layout? Either way your last one was amazing, and this one sounds like it is gonna be even cooler, just promise to keep this one for a while so we can see some action shots.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I liked my last one so much and i made a mistake selling it, i was even gunna get another boat just like the black and blue but this one was already done by the time i tried to change colors So i just decided to change the theme a little. Id still kill to have my blue one back :-/


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Got the noe in the shop and started working on my lights, heres a few pics


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

glad to see a update she's looking good


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice touch! Sorry for busting your stones earlier :-[, I'm envious! But just in case there is a next one remember that mullet boat thru the center box idea! That's a freebie!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Well the lights are now finished, the boat is gunna get a full buff befor the rub rails are attached, until then ill be dry mounting the jack plate so i can send it and a few other things to powdercoat, hope to have the jack plate dry fit tonight


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very sharp! If you have the same attention to
detail as on your first NMZ, this boat will be a 
work of art...Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, my main goal for this boat is one of a kind look, but at the same time everything is functional, with that idea i decided against the mini consol i was gunna do, gott a little fishing in after i finished my lights today to bad this guy (zach) was the only one to catch anything!










Then it was back to the shop to mount the jack plate and drill a few holes



















Just for a little security in the yard and on the water i always bolt my motor to the plate



















Hope to be on the water soon


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I had a dream last night that i was drifting the flats with a friend and had a drift sock tied to the center pushpole holder and it broke off, i dont think that would actually happen but on the safe side and out of boredom i cam up with this...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Weli dropped some stuff off to powdercoat this morning, and started to buff the scratches out and found what seems to be an air pocket between the out side glass of the boat and the foam that runs down the side, so i guess the boat is gunna go back to pugar for that to be fixed...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Went to the shop tonight to work on the noe, got a few things done. Both rub rails are now on, the pp holders are on, running lights are installed and wired up, the boat has been buffedand i went ahead and painted under the front drain black. Also i ran the fual line, just waiting to get a tank to fill that end heres a few pics


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Well i got everything back from powdercoat, now it time to put it all together! Few updated pics...

Blacked out drain









Rear deck drain & gheenoe plate









And the trim tabs i made!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I didnt know they made gheenoes outof particle board????!!!!!! Ha, jk


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

>


Not sure what I like more, the boat or the workspace! Nice shop. Nice rig. 

But... I'm wondering if those trim tabs aren't too high to be effective... keep us posted on how they work out.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

They are mounted at the corner of the chines like this









I just dont have them adjusted


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks sweet!  BTW, same location that Tom C installed mine.  You should be pleased.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> They are mounted at the corner of the chines like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a better shot, man there isn't much room there!!


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Greetings CS!

The transom of your Gheenoe looks fantastic!  When I finish my current boat (If ever!), I would love to give our little Gheenoe an "Extreme Makeover" and duplicate some of your ideas.

Quick question regarding the tabs.  Are the tabs themselves made of aluminum??  The hinges and bolts all look like stainless steel but I am referring to the plates themselves....


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks & yes the plates are powdercoated alum.


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you Sir! It sure looks nice!

How is the rest of your project coming along??


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Work is slow so the boat is moving just as slow unfortunately


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well i went to the tax office today and registered the boat and trailer and got my tag ect..
all thats left is to paint my motor and tie up a few loose ends in rigging, shoulnt be to much longer and ill finally have it in the water. i think i hold the record for having a brand new boat in the shop with no water time logged on the hull :-/


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Befor: 










After:










Ill post another pic when i get them on the trailer


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

sick @$$ gheenoe bro!
keep it up!!!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

The decals are on!
I plan to have the motor painted this weekend and be fishing next week!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Getting closer


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

NICE! Gotta love the blacked out look with the interior and sticker color combo. Awesome looking Noe.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Well the motor is all put together and there is nothing left to do to the boat, all im waiting on now is my dad to paint my cowling then i can go take it for a splash, since i dont have a tiller ext yet i took my pvc one i made for my old white nmz and painted it black, thats all for now..


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

just playing with my new gopro!


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

i am anxiously/patiently watching this...i like the black and green...

the paint job on that motor rocks!!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

You and me both! Im dying to get on the flats and now that i have my go pro i can bring pictures to a whole new level lol


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats sharp, and I really like the clean and simple layout. Now go slime her.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Well my motor isnt starting... Cool.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

got the motor running great and took the boat for a spin today, didnt fish much, played wit the gopro more tan anything


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Man that is one SWEET noe you have! Who did your powder coating?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is awesome ! Getting the word out about 'Noes ...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Tony banks with accurate powdercoating


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

the boat handles turns alright with the stock prop, i cant wait to get a ss one


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I want to refinish my push pole, what would be the best way to do so?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

This is the idea i have for my platform...



















Any ideas as to who i could have build it? Right now i know of bts welding


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the design of it, even with the front legs going in a crescent shape do you think you would have a problem with the tiller extension hitting the legs?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Itll only be 16-20" tall so the tiller will be above


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

gotcha, looks good bro!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Depending on how much its gunna cost me to have it built i may just go with the strongarm...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Well i got a quote on my platform, still waiting to hear back from a few other people first, heres a pic from yesterday making the run between fox lake and south lake we stopped for a break to explore a little


----------



## davecatchesfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Sweet rig!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

I love going somewhere to have some lunch on a random island or place and endup crawling around a ton of mangroves and all sort of cool stuff just to see what nobody else has.......happens all too much but its great!



> Well i got a quote on my platform, still waiting to hear back from a few other people first, heres a pic from yesterday making the run between fox lake and south lake we stopped for a break to explore a little


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive finally come to a point that i can start the last little bit of things to do to the boat, i did my wiring today for my light and fabbed up my switch pannel and tied up my wires, come to find out my starter is bad on my motor, so im on the hunt for one of those.. Heres a few pics of my switches

The top 4 are switches, the bottom 2 are circut breakers










Little bit of pre wiring










I like everything neat










And this is how itll look










My mom is sewing up some canvas covers for me so my switches will all be hiden and out of site, i wanted to do this to keep from drilling alot of holes in the deck.

I ordered my strong arm platform about 3 weeks ago, and i cant wait to get it, ill be mounting my anchor light to it along with a rod holder and a push pole holder


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

That switch panel is going to be black powder coated right?

Also, did you paint your push pole black?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Yea that will be semi gloss black along with my platform, and i havnt redone my pysh pole yet, im not sure how im going to do it, but i would like it black i just think it might get hot


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Next up is my battery, i should be getting my platform in the mail soon, ill be adding a few things then she will be 90% done of everything i want to do


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Got my transOm light in and installed yesterday, once again im super happy dealing with oznium.com they make a great product 










If you ever see me on the water at night you will realise how bright these little lights are, pucs dont do any good but just for an idea....



















Also i ran into my old boat lastnight at work, i just wanna say ill never deal with brad ever again, instead of selling me my boat back like he told me he would multiple times he sold it to a 13 yr old kid way over priced, let alone the motor doesnt run right and the trailer needs hubs and new wiring along with multiple other problems hes had with the boat, my first thought was what a POS 
But on the flip side im gunna help the kid out and see if we can fix the problems hes having just a warning to anyone that deals with this guy.. He lies. Alot. Tight lines


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Those lights look sick 
Karma is a beatch so he will get his in the end.. I've been screwed over by a forum member in the past for not disclosing that the motor had any issues.. Needless to say, I probably should have researched his older posts before buying anything off of him. My ignorance, but I am just a trusting type of person.. Tight lines....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lets see some in the water light pics!!!!


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

> Lets see some in the water light pics!!!!


I will second this motion. Been telling a buddy about oznium for a while he wants to get a set of those for his not so micro 27' Sportscraft...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

........ 





































I also added 2 light under the nose cap, made a bracket out of alum. and mounts to the rub rail, ill post pics of that part later..










I think ill have one more light uner the platform and that will finish things up..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Dang those things are as bright as mine


----------



## bradtball (Jun 28, 2011)

> Those lights look sick
> Karma is a beatch so he will get his in the end.. I've been screwed over by a forum member in the past for not disclosing that the motor had any issues.. Needless to say, I probably should have researched his older posts before buying anything off of him. My ignorance, but I am just a trusting type of person.. Tight lines....


PLEASE GIVE ME! IF YOU HAVE A ISSUE WITH ME THEN CALL AND DISCUSS IT WITH ME, I NEVER EVEN PUT THAT BOAT IN THE WATER, AND I SOLD IT FOR THE SAME PRICE THAT I BOUGHT IT FROM YOU FOR. SO REMEMBER THAT I HELPED YOU OUT SO YOU COULD MOVE UP NORTH AND SOLD THE BOAT BEFORE YOU MOVED BACK TO FL.IM NOT A BANK, YOU DIDNT HAVE THE MONEY TO BUY THE BOAT BACK FROM ME, AND WANTED ME TO TAKE PAYMENTS! HAHA, WELL IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT A BETTER BOAT NOW! ASND REGARDING THE MOTOR, IT CRANKED UP FINE AND RAN ON A HOSE AT MY WARHOUSE WHEN THE KID PICKED THE BOAT UP.BY THE WAY HE BROUGHT THE BOAT BACK TO ME TWICE, ONCE FOR A GRAB BAR AND THE SECOND TIME FOR NEW TRAILER LIGHTS. WHICH I DIDNT CHARGE HIM FOR! IF YOU FEEL THE NEED TO CALL ME MY NUMBER IS (407)488-5268! HAPPY FISHING.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

For one i wasnt in the market for a boat untill i sold my car. So i had 3800$ cash but for whatever reason you never called me back after i called you multiple times to buy my boat back. And you didnt help me, that boat woulda sold to anyone. On top of you dickin me around about where the boat was and whos hands it was in. Pardon my french but dont start that here.


----------



## bradtball (Jun 28, 2011)

> For one i wasnt in the market for a boat untill i sold my car. So i had 3800$ cash but for whatever reason you never called me back after i called you multiple times to buy my boat back. And you didnt help me, that boat woulda sold to anyone. On top of you dickin me around about where the boat was and whos hands it was in. Pardon my french but dont start that here.


sorry i guess i cant speak the truth on microskiff, i guess i have to keep a diary on what was said on what dates, i have to be told what ot do by a 16 yr old! by the way you would have never had the chance to build the boat you have now! looks like everyone is happy! Dude, so move on and good luck growing up,


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

For one im not 16 moron and two they are the exact same boat


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm thinking I may mount my platform like so...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Instead of....


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Which LED's did you use on the gunnels?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

The super flux chips by oznium


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

if you mount it the reverse way... make sure your not sitting funny. you might have to cut the legs so you sit level.  you dont want to be uncomfortable leaning funny the entire time your running.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I decidedto face it the normal way, the platform is at the welder now for a few additions then its off to powdercoat


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Been waiting to get some things done to the boat befor I posted another update..
To start off, I was never happy with the continental trailer when loading the boat, to be more specific the front 2 bunks, anyone with a Gheenoe may know what I'm talking about, when loading the boat the front end of the keel was resting on a flat surface making the boat rock in rough ramp conditions untill the boat was pulled out and the back end rested on the back bunks, so I changed them so that the keel rest between two bunks so the boat doesn't rock when loading, also I added a walk board after breaking one of the bunks in the picture, that was a LOL moment as I fell in the water  ;D



















Next, I got my covers made for the bulk heads, with a twist, I added a pocket to the back to store leader amd bags of jerk baits to un clutter my center box..










Then the crown jewl, after many months and unexpected problems the strong arm platform is finally mounted, in the pics you can see the rod holder, push pole holder which isn't complete yet and the custom powder coated black anchor light, Ive been converting all my hardware to Allen keys, I think they look much cleaner and I think it sets the boat apart a little bit more..



















I've also got a new tuff tiller tiller ext, the jack plate has been redone and the platform has another superflux chip mounted on the underside to light the rear deck, I think the one of the most functional additions ive done is the rear deck plate you see behind the platform, this keeps me from having to crawl under the deck to do anything..


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The boat looks great, now lets see some slime Pictures


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

She's been gettin slimed 3-4 times a week!


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

that thing looks nice...

whered you get the merc decals?? im fixing to strip a 25 mariner and paint it black...

what kinda speeds do get out of that rig?? thats a 15, or 9.9??


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

The motor is a 15, with the stock prop I see low 20s,
I've got the cav plate below the bottom of the boat, thinking I'm gunna raise the jp so the cav plate is flush with the bottom and see what is does, the decals came from the local sign company, I just brought the guy a picture of what a factory 15 looks like and he cut them out with in the week


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

cool...thanks...that sounds like good speeds for a 15...

i know zero about setting up a gheenoe, but i would set my cav plate at least level with the bottom of the hull... with your setback, you should be able to go even a lil higher than level...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been playing with the trim on the motor and found what seems to be the best setting, I then ended up lifting my jack plate all the way up to see how she rides..

Running into a nice 10 mph head wind today I could already feel the difference in speed and holeshot, next step is a 10 p ss prop


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

From one hi-sider to another...Tight work man


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Just thought I'd show you guys the finished push pole holder, might change out the PVC to fit the pole a little tighter, not sure till I get the chance to use it.. Also did some dock light fishin the other night and got this great picture of all the lights finished, only caught a few trout on fly that night




























With the release of the shadowcast I've been debating on putting the boat up forsale.. But that's up in the air at the moment.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> With the release of the shadowcast I've been debating on putting the boat up forsale.. But that's up in the air at the moment.


Im sure your not the only one thinking the same thing at the moment. That skiff has had me distracted for the last few days......


----------

